# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Finale Ligure 2017

## noox

Wir haben es heuer wieder mal nach Finale Ligure geschafft. Einfach perfekt und in die Saison zu starten.

Wir waren 2 Tage Shutteln und 4 Tage selbst treten. Zum selbst Treten hauptsächlich in der Gegend San Bernardino, Le Manie, Varigotti. Shutteln einmal die Classic Tour von Finale Freeride (Nato Base, Madonna della Guardia) und einmal die "Wild Enduro" Tour mit Finale Freeride, wo man ins nächste Tal reinfährt, wo man einige neue bzw. wenig befahrene Trails fährt.

Ein paar Videos:

*Ingegnere*
Eigentlich ein Nato-Base Trail, den wir aber als Abschluss von der Wild-Enduro Tour gemacht haben, um wieder zurück nach Finale zu kommen. Video ist vom 2. Teil des Ingegnere, der insgesamt sehr lange ist, wobei der obere Teil einen anderen Namen hat. Je länger der Trail desto spaßiger und technischer wird er.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7hZdfiCxLc
*
Kill Bill 2*
Der startet ungefähr dort, wo auch der ursprüngliche Madonna della Guardia startet. Aber der erste Teil vom Madonna della Guardia ist eher uninteressant bzw. in schlechten Zustand, weshalb wir diesen gefahren sind. Viel auf/ab (teils durchaus steil), teils engere Kurven aber sehr flowig.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwgdrfn0zrw
*
Madonna della Guardia*
Der untere, interessante und tüpische Teil von Madonna della Guardia. Canyon-artig, Steinplatten, teils technisch. Häufig Enduro/EWS-Stage.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSlMrsAGNRc
*
San Michele - To Noli*
Sehr technischer Trail Richtung Noli. Wir haben ihn auch immer unter "Noli" gekannt. Offiziell "San Michele". Und wir sind immer eine Anfahrt gefahren, die mittlerweilen ziemlich zugewachsen ist. Interessant daher erst nach dem 1. Drittel bzw. der technische Teil ab 4:50.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ_zD6CoZe4

*Wild Enduro - Dondella*
Einer der Trails von Wild Enduro. Also nicht direkt in Finale. Im Video kommt's nicht so rüber bzw. erst ab der Hälfte: Die 2. Hälfte war einer der spaßigsten Trails, die ich je gefahren bin. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g99UT3K5Z8U

----------

